# Les pubs sur MacG



## BrokenStones (27 Juin 2014)

Sans déconner, c'est pas sérieux d'avoir 3/4 de la page d'accueil dédié à la pub...


----------



## Toximityx (28 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir,

C'est un habillage ça dure 2 à 3 jours sur l'année entière.. ;-)


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2014)

BrokenStones a dit:


> Sans déconner, c'est pas sérieux d'avoir 3/4 de la page d'accueil dédié à la pub...



Et CleanMyMac dans son dock, ça fait pro ?!


----------



## cl97 (30 Juin 2014)

moi j'aurai plus parlé de l'onglet warez dans la barre de signet Safari


----------



## cenker (1 Juillet 2014)

je ne vois pas en quoi cela est gênant :mouais:
(je parle de la pub) 
personnellement je préfère ce genre de pub qu'une invasion de pub qui s'ouvrent dans une multitude de fenêtre.. 
Puis faut pas oublier qu'un hébergement c'est pas gratos et que ça coute bonbon


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2014)

cl97 a dit:


> moi j'aurai plus parlé de l'onglet warez dans la barre de signet Safari



Du coup, l'a pas dû le payer trop cher son CmM


----------

